# PC geht nicht an



## infadel (18. Dezember 2008)

Hiho
Mein pc geht seit vorgestern nicht mehr an.
Ich habe schon probierrt ihn im abgesichterten Modus zu starten und das geht nur ich weis dann nicht was ich da machen soll.
Die Starthilfe hat folgende Fehlermeldung ergeben...
Die Starthilfe ann diesen Computer nicht automatisch reparieren.

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname: Startup Repair V2
Problemsignatur 01:Auto Failover
Problemsignatur 02:6.0.6000.16386.6.0.6001.18000
Problemsignatur 03:3
Problemsignatur 04:131074
Problemsignatur 05:No Root Cause
Problemsignatur 06:No Root Cause
Problemsignatur 07:0
Problemsignatur 08:1
Problemsignatur 09:System Restore
Problemsignatur 10:0
Betriebsystemversion:6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Gebietsschema ID:1031


Falls jemand weiß was es ist und/oder wie ich es beheben kann würd ich mich sehr freuen...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2008)

Also solche Fehler habe ich schon ein paar mal gesehen.

Der Fehler ist meistens auf defekten RAM-Speicher zurück zu führen.

Edit:
Ich habe gerade mal bei Google geschaut. *Gebietsschema ID:1031* scheint wirklich was mit defekten Speicher zu tun zu haben.


----------



## infadel (18. Dezember 2008)

hab auch was von BIOS update gehört, wie gehtn das?


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2008)

Herstellerseite deines Mobos besuchen.
Aktuelle Version downloaden auf Diskette kopieren und dann installieren, wie steht im Handbuch.
Ist aber oder kann riskant, sein bei älteren Boards kann man evtl. das BIOS unwideruflich zerstören, neuere haben meist ein Backup noch dabei der Standartversion vom Hersteller.
Nur machen wenn nötig.
Glaube aber kaum das es daran liegt sonst wäre der PC nie gestartet, oder hardware getauscht in letzter zeit?
Baue mal ein RAMriegel aus und starte dann neu, und gucke obs geht, wenn ja deisen umtauschen lassen (Garantiefall) oder neu kaufen.
Wenn nciht den anderen versuchen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## infadel (18. Dezember 2008)

Das ding is das ich nen Laptop hab (HP Pavilion dv9000)
habbich noch garantie wenn ich sowas versuche???


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2008)

Hättest du auch dazu schreiben können, wir gehen immer erstmals von Desktops aus, sry.
Das musst du im Handbuch nachlesen ob du danach noch Garantie hast.
Andernfalls würde ich diese nutzen damit Sie das Problem beheben.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## infadel (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber dann mussich so lang auf den verzichten...^^


----------



## Wagga (18. Dezember 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann mussich so lang auf den verzichten...^^


Bieten die nicht solang ein Ersatzgerät?
Hast hoffentlich ein Backup deiner wichtigen Daten.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## infadel (18. Dezember 2008)

Der abgesicherte Modus funzt ja
da annich nen Backup machen


----------



## DoofesVista (20. Dezember 2008)

Öhm - wenn ich das mal kurz einwerfen darf: 

Der Familienrechner (HP Pavillion) macht mal wieder Schwierigkeiten. Ich kann mich erst seit heute darum kümmern, aber das Problem besteht seit letztem Dienstag - also dem 16. Dezember. 

Über Google bin ich hier gelandet, denn das Problem ist fast genau gleich wie das des Threaderöffners. Die einzigen Abweichungen sind: 

Problemsignatur 03: 6
Problemsignatur 04: 851981 (wobei sich diese Zahl wohl ständig ändert wie ich festgestellt habe ...)

Kommt nur mir das komisch vor? Praktisch das gleiche Problem - seit genau dem gleichen Tag? 

Könnte es also sein, dass irgendein "tolles" Update die beiden OS geschrottet hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. Dezember 2008)

welches Os ist dem auf dem Pc drauf?
Wenn Desktop mal einen RAM ausbauen und gucken obs besser wird, wenn ja RAMriegel defekt.
Dann diesen tauschen.
Wenns ein Notebook ist lieber die Garantie nutzen und vorher ne Sicherung machen der wichtigen Dateien machen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## p-v-k (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch Ram sagen. OS wird wahrscheinlich MSX sein. Bevor der Laptop beim Hersteller eingeschickt wird, wichtigste Daten sichern, da zu 70% immer eine Formatierung des Datenträgers durchgeführt werden.


Gesicherter Modus oder Normaler.

BEi MSX ist es eine unterschiedlicher Ram nutzung von Modus, also Abgesichterter oder Normaler Modus. Wenn genau in diesen Bereich die defekte RAM sektoren fallen, koennen Probleme durchaus auftreten.


----------



## infadel (21. Dezember 2008)

Aber wieso funktioniert dann der abgesicherte Modus??
Also wenn ich den Pc normal starte bleibt er vor dem Fenster mit den accounts mit den ma sich einloggen kann...
der arbeitet nicht mehr und man ann nur die maus bewegen
ich hab auch schon den ram überprüft mit so nem prog.
(memtest)
 aber das hat keinen Fehler gefunden.


----------



## infadel (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich mach ne Datensicherung und mach so ne Systemwiederherstellung


----------



## Wagga (21. Dezember 2008)

Meinst du die Windows-Systemwiederherstellung.
Diese sollte normal deine Mails, und deine Dateien in Ruhe lassen und nur im Windows selbst änderungen vornehmen.
Gehe aber ruhig auf Nummer sicher.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## infadel (21. Dezember 2008)

ne das son ding von hp das setzt deinen pc auf Kaufzustand zurück davor mach ichn bacup mit allem was ich brauch..


----------



## Wagga (22. Dezember 2008)

Ok, dann musst du sogar eine Datensicherung machen, bleibt dir nix übrig.
Auf DVD/externe HD oder auf einen anderen PC im LAN.

Empfehle aber die 2. Methode.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## DoofesVista (22. Dezember 2008)

Also in beiden Fällen ist Vista das OS. 

Ich war jetzt bei dem Desktop so weit, dass ich ihn per Systemwiederherstellung wieder starten konnte. Einen Punkt vor einem Java-Update - und soweit hats funktioniert. Aber nachdem ich ihn heute starten wollte ging wieder gar nix mehr (eingefrorener Statusbalken), beim Neustart (und noch ein paar Mal danach) kam ein Bluescreen, von wegen CLFS.SYS ... . Mit F8 konnte ich dann im abgesicherten Modus wieder eine Systemwiederherstellung machen, wieder den gleichen Zeitpunkt genommen - und wieder fährt er brav hoch, als ob nichts gewesen wäre. Jetzt lasse ich gerade ein paar Tests drüber laufen ... 

DoofesVista!


----------



## Klos1 (22. Dezember 2008)

Nicht immer Vista du Schuld geben, wenn was mal nicht läuft

Ich habe zwei Rechner unter Vista. 32 und 64bit und habe mit beiden nicht die kleinsten Probleme.


----------

